
Second CEO quits Donald Trump's advisory council over Charlottesville - dredmorbius
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/aug/14/donald-trump-kevin-plank-under-armour-quits-advisory-council-charlottesville
======
colanderman
Intel's CEO makes a third:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/intel-
ceo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/intel-ceo-resigns-
from-trump-s-manufacturing-council)

------
dredmorbius
"Remaining members include Mary Barra, chief executive of _General Motors_ ;
Jamie Dimon, chairman of _JP Morgan_ ; Indra Nooyi, chair and chief executive
of _Pepsi_ ; Ginni Rometty, chief executive of _IBM_ ; and Steven Schwarzman,
chief executive of _Blackstone_.

~~~
Bud
It's also apparently the CEOs of Dell, Lockheed Martin, GE, Whirlpool, Dow,
Campbell, International Paper, Nucor, and the President of the AFL-CIO.

[https://www.marketplace.org/2017/08/14/business/what-ceos-
tr...](https://www.marketplace.org/2017/08/14/business/what-ceos-trumps-
manufacturing-council-are-saying)

------
victor106
Intel CEO just quit

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/14/intel-ceo-quit-trumps-
manufa...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/14/intel-ceo-quit-trumps-
manufacturing-council.html)

------
GarrisonPrime
This seems like a bizarre overreaction. Clearly a political move. Or rather,
they may have already wanted to leave but were awaiting a more PR-friendly
excuse to do so.

